# My 360 is about to die



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

my xbox keeps freezing after about 2 mins  ive tryed everything to keep it cool but no joy....i thought Elites didnt suffer from this ??? what can i do now? it was bought early 2008 i belive, does this mean i can get a replacement due to 3 years warrenty (even though there are no 3 lights)???


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine's just died too, although somewhat naively I took mine apart to investigate and broke all the seals, I'd be interested to hear...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

tom the 3 yrs warrant is for rrod and e74 error. keep using it though as it sounds like the rings of death aren't far away. soon as it does call microsoft and they'll sort it. DON'T take it apart, they'll tell and void your warranty.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Cheers Deano, as it turned out ididnt have to wait long turned the 360 on this morning hoping it would work 30secs later 3 Red Rings  boo... off to MS Cust support i go...

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Z3i (Mar 18, 2010)

Had the same problem with my 360  luckily it was still in the 3 year warranty, so they asked me to send it off and they sent me a new one back in about 2 weeks  even better than i thought!  
they shud do the same with you  they even pay for shipping to germany!
peace out


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Tom_the_great said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> my xbox keeps freezing after about 2 mins  ive tryed everything to keep it cool but no joy....i thought Elites didnt suffer from this ??? what can i do now? it was bought early 2008 i belive, does this mean i can get a replacement due to 3 years warrenty (even though there are no 3 lights)???


Where does it say the Elites don't suffer from this?


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Pieface876 said:


> Where does it say the Elites don't suffer from this?


Elites were supposed to have the newer chips as far as I knew, however this would indicate otherwise!

Apologies - it would appear that Elites had the dodgy setup until 2009.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

your too much of a hardcore gamer 
hope it doesnt take long for it to come back!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Deano said:


> tom the 3 yrs warrant is for rrod and e74 error.


the last of my FIVE faulty ones that i sent back, didn't have either of the above faults-it wouldn't synch the controllers, but I just sent it back saying it had the rrod issue and it was replaced without question. I think they are getting so many faulty units back, that they just work on a "1 in, 1 out" basis and don't actually check the unit you have sent back before replacing it


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

sods law they checked mine then that I opened up. they sent it back with a nice letter saying they wouldnt fix as it'd been opened.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Deano said:


> sods law they checked mine then that I opened up. they sent it back with a nice letter saying they wouldnt fix as it'd been opened.


Same with me, although i didnt fully open it as i did'nt have the required tools


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Just an update !!! 

after a 7min phone call to MS they sent me all the relevent info via email and today i posted it off to be fixed/replaced 

very happy so far with MS says it will take 2-3weeks from date it arrives in germany.

Thanks Tom.


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you have to pay for postage of the Xbox to MS?


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Kinda stupid to send it to germany, You'd have thought they'd have a UK center and then ship the container to Germany, Got to be cheaper?


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Stu-pot said:


> Did you have to pay for postage of the Xbox to MS?


Nope, They email you through a Barcode label type thing which i stuck to the outside of the box and just dropped it off at the UPS depot.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine is going this way by the look of it, keeps crashing. I can't find the receipt though, anyway of finding out if it's still covered?


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Completly forgot to update everyone xbox came back within 2 weeks wasent a brand new unit but wasent my old one either but has been up dated ...

i used the xbox site has all the help you need can check if your warrenty has run out.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Well it's gone tonight, 3 red rings! What info do you need to check the warranty and I'll do that tomorrow?

Are they allowed to send back a different used console though, surely they should repair yours or replace? Did you have to send the hard drive as well?


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

just used the serial number and searched on xbox site, no i didnt send HD or any wires just the basic console.

very happy with service and not sure about what there allowed to do or not but im happy all works (touch wood)


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Tom_the_great said:


> just used the serial number and searched on xbox site, no i didnt send HD or any wires just the basic console.
> 
> very happy with service and not sure about what there allowed to do or not but im happy all works (touch wood)


I did that this morning, repair has been logged and I've been sent a shipping label. Do I just stick this on the box, with tape covering all of it and take it to UPS? Nothing else I need to do?

Just need to find a box now, all the ones I've found are too small and as they use this to return it I want it strong enough. Where's the best place to buy a big enough box?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I did that this morning, repair has been logged and I've been sent a shipping label. Do I just stick this on the box, with tape covering all of it and take it to UPS? Nothing else I need to do?
> 
> Just need to find a box now, all the ones I've found are too small and as they use this to return it I want it strong enough. Where's the best place to buy a big enough box?


You can contact UPS online to collect the box from your house or work, I'm sure there's a link in the email Microsoft send you. As for the box I used my original Xbox box the first time and then reused the box Microsoft shipped it back to me in the following 4 times!
Make sure you take the Hard drive off and check there is no cd in the drive or cables included


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> You can contact UPS online to collect the box from your house or work, I'm sure there's a link in the email Microsoft send you. As for the box I used my original Xbox box the first time and then reused the box Microsoft shipped it back to me in the following 4 times!
> Make sure you take the Hard drive off and check there is no cd in the drive or cables included


There's one just up the road from work so I can easily drop it in :thumb:

I thought about using the Xbox box but it says not to?


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

i also got told not to use the orignal box i used to a box fromn tesco ! haha also was sent back in another wasent the box i sent it in ...


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like microsoft is getting another repair request


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Tom_the_great said:


> i also got told not to use the orignal box i used to a box fromn tesco ! haha also was sent back in another wasent the box i sent it in ...


It says they won't return it if you do send it and I'd rather keep it. I found a shoe box to put it in, perfect fit. Good job I keep all the packaging from my detailing goodies. I bet it doesn't come back as well packaged as I've sent it though!

Just to check, I don't need to include anything other than the console in the box, paperwork wise...all the information is on the label?

Also should I get UPS to sign the receipt, it says optional but if it goes missing I guess it wouldn't be covered?



alex12 said:


> Looks like microsoft is getting another repair request


Bugger!  I'm wondering about when I get it back, do I get another 3 year warranty or continue with the exisiting one as there's only a few months left.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Sent it last Thursday and got it back this morning with a months free xbox live...great service :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

From what I've read on other sites, all older units can suffer with RROD. It is only the later units with the "Jasper" motherboards that shouldn't suffer...I believe these models were released towards the start of 2009. If you look at the back, just above the power supply plug, it should tell you how many amps your xbox uses. Apparently, if this reads as 12.1A them you have a "Jasper" unit and in theory, shouldn't suffer with RROD.

Hope that helps,
Jamie


----------

